# Anyone up for a challenge?



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh yeah, I've seen this guy's work a few times (only on YouTube) and I'm very impressed by his creativity and skill. This is an awesome piece of work! I'd love to create something like this. It's completely 'useless' but absolutely enthralling!


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I want to be that guy's friend!

I think a rad WWT Challenge would be to make the best Rube Goldberg Device.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Mort said:


> I want to be that guy's friend!
> 
> I think a rad WWT Challenge would be to make the best Rube Goldberg Device.



Me too.

And I like that idea.


----------



## versd0ra (Jul 28, 2014)

Amazing!!! That man is truly an artist.


----------

